# Synthetic Wine Corks



## GlennK (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone here use them and where is the best place to purchase them?


----------



## richmke (Nov 11, 2014)

Labelpeelers has decent prices on the Nomcorc


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 11, 2014)

I am a big fan of Nomcorc but I also add a bit of wax on the top for even a better seal as all my bottles are upright


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2014)

GlennK said:


> Anyone here use them and where is the best place to purchase them?


 
Let me ask, Why synthetic?? I assume that you are currently using natural corks and want to go synthetic? What is the basis for your desire to switch?

I have to say that I am not a fan of synthetic corks. I have found that they are not better in the long run (oxidation), are difficult to remove, and are more expensive than natural cork.


----------



## fivebk (Nov 12, 2014)

JohnT 

I respect your opinion, but have to say I like the nomacorcs. I have had no issues with oxidation using them ( I have had some wines go 5 years with minimal oxidation ) and I feel they are easier to remove than standard corks. I guess it boils down to trying them and decide whether a person likes them or not.

BOB


----------



## GlennK (Nov 12, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Let me ask, Why synthetic?? I assume that you are currently using natural corks and want to go synthetic? What is the basis for your desire to switch?
> 
> I have to say that I am not a fan of synthetic corks. I have found that they are not better in the long run (oxidation), are difficult to remove, and are more expensive than natural cork.



I just happen to read somewhere that they are less prone to contamination and for me, I don't store my wine for long periods of time. And I was watching a show on "how things are made" and this was one of the topics.


----------



## GlennK (Nov 12, 2014)

richmke said:


> Label-peelers has decent prices on the Nomcorc


hmmmm.....they're not cheap!

Nomacorc 9 X 1 1/2 Corks 30 ct
$8.31 $7.23
Compare 
Add To Cart


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2014)

GlennK said:


> I just happen to read somewhere that they are less prone to contamination and for me, I don't store my wine for long periods of time. And I was watching a show on "how things are made" and this was one of the topics.


 
OK, and how many times has your wine been contaminated by a bad cork?


----------



## richmke (Nov 12, 2014)

GlennK said:


> hmmmm.....they're not cheap!



I suppose "cheap" is a relative term.
1,000 are $188.46. I challenge you to find high quality natural cork for that price.



> OK, and how many times has your wine been contaminated by a bad cork?



I've read stories about high variation between bottles with natural cork. The guy's problem was solved by using synthetic cork. The wine wasn't "ruined" by contamination, but its quality did suffer.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 12, 2014)

GlennK said:


> I just happen to read somewhere that they are less prone to contamination and for me, I don't store my wine for long periods of time. And I was watching a show on "how things are made" and this was one of the topics.


 


richmke said:


> I've read stories about high variation between bottles with natural cork. The guy's problem was solved by using synthetic cork. The wine wasn't "ruined" by contamination, but its quality did suffer.


 
So, are we talking about TCA (or "corking" of the wine)? I seriously doubt he has this problem. This is why I am asking. If it turns out that he does have TCA, there are solutions that will treat this problem.

In any case, he does not mention that any of this has actually happened, just that he had read about it. I wanted to dig deeper and see if there was a specific problem he was experiencing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2014)

Noma corks have their place. For white wines you're going to drink within three years they would be fine. If you plan on aging I prefer a good cork. I use 1+1 corks and only pay $0.12 a piece for them. I do have to purchase a thousand corks at a time.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm with Dan, I've been using the 1+1 corks and only pay $120 for 1000. with shipping from CA, they are still only around $.17 each... still cheaper than Nomacorks and they are Grade A quality..


----------



## Steve_M (Nov 13, 2014)

What is a 1 + 1 cork?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Steve_M (Nov 13, 2014)

Ah, I just answered the question myself!

http://morewinemaking.com/products/1-34-agglomerated-11.html


----------



## bkisel (Nov 13, 2014)

I use Nomacorc Select Series 900 but only for the bottles that are intended to be gifted. Allows me to give the bottle without having to tell folks to keep it on its side should they not intend to drink it fairly soon.

BTW, at carolina wine supply they sell for $115.00/1000. I think eleven and a half cents per cork, not counting shipping, is reasonable.


----------



## GlennK (Nov 13, 2014)

JohnT said:


> OK, and how many times has your wine been contaminated by a bad cork?


to date, none.....but no harm in trying them and doing my own analysis!


----------



## GlennK (Nov 13, 2014)

ffemt128 said:


> I'm with Dan, I've been using the 1+1 corks and only pay $120 for 1000. with shipping from CA, they are still only around $.17 each... still cheaper than Nomacorks and they are Grade A quality..



and where is CA?


----------



## GlennK (Nov 13, 2014)

JohnT said:


> So, are we talking about TCA (or "corking" of the wine)? I seriously doubt he has this problem. This is why I am asking. If it turns out that he does have TCA, there are solutions that will treat this problem.
> 
> In any case, he does not mention that any of this has actually happened, just that he had read about it. I wanted to dig deeper and see if there was a specific problem he was experiencing.



No specific problems, just curious about the product.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 13, 2014)

GlennK said:


> and where is CA?



From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California



> California is a state located on the West Coast of the United States. It is the most populous U.S. state,[12] home to one out of eight people who live in the U.S., with a total of 38 million people, and it is the third largest state by area (after Alaska and Texas). California is bordered by Oregon to the north, Nevada to the east, Arizona to the southeast, and the Mexican state of Baja California to the south.


----------



## GlennK (Nov 14, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> From: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California



CA can represent many entities and being from CAnada, I could think of many other possible abbreviations, but thanks for info.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 14, 2014)

GlennK .. have you asked at your local stores? I know that there at least two in Charlottetown (Wine Kitz and John's). One or both should be able to order synthetic corks from their suppliers. Of course, since both are "Ferment on Premises" stores, I don't know how friendly they will be to home wine makers. Some are better than others.

Steve


----------



## GlennK (Nov 15, 2014)

cpfan said:


> GlennK .. have you asked at your local stores? I know that there at least two in Charlottetown (Wine Kitz and John's). One or both should be able to order synthetic corks from their suppliers. Of course, since both are "Ferment on Premises" stores, I don't know how friendly they will be to home wine makers. Some are better than others.
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve......I did and this was the response, which is why I decided to come here and ask.


Yes we do. They are about double the price of a regular cork. The only time I recommend them is if you plan on storing your wine for more than
3-4 years or are forced to store the bottles upright for extended periods of time.

Glenn


----------



## cpfan (Nov 15, 2014)

GlennK said:


> Hey Steve......I did and this was the response, which is why I decided to come here and ask.
> 
> 
> Yes we do. They are about double the price of a regular cork. The only time I recommend them is if you plan on storing your wine for more than
> ...



GlennK:

I ran a store in BC (closed in 2007). The Nomacorcs cost more than double the regular corks back then. Part of the problem, I suspect, is lack of volume by Canadian retailers.

Steve


----------



## Geronimo (Nov 15, 2014)

I use zorks which are more expensive than any corks, but have great advantages as well. Currently I see them at 32¢ each in quantities of 1000. 

I bottle about 400/year so $80 extra a year but I never need a corker or corkscrew. My friends and relatives love them as much as I do!


----------



## GlennK (Nov 16, 2014)

cpfan said:


> GlennK:
> 
> I ran a store in BC (closed in 2007). The Nomacorcs cost more than double the regular corks back then. Part of the problem, I suspect, is lack of volume by Canadian retailers.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve....and where/what is BC?......lol


----------



## GlennK (Nov 16, 2014)

Geronimo said:


> I use zorks which are more expensive than any corks, but have great advantages as well. Currently I see them at 32¢ each in quantities of 1000.
> 
> I bottle about 400/year so $80 extra a year but I never need a corker or corkscrew. My friends and relatives love them as much as I do!



Now these are very interesting. How much reuse can you get out of them?



ZORK is a combination closure and pull-off capsule
Fits on many standard 750ml wine bottles
Once opened, the closure becomes a re-usable T-Cork
Zork closures may be put on by hand


----------



## cpfan (Nov 16, 2014)

GlennK said:


> Thanks Steve....and where/what is BC?......lol


 British Columbia.


----------



## Geronimo (Nov 16, 2014)

GlennK said:


> Now these are very interesting. How much reuse can you get out of them?
> ZORK is a combination closure and pull-off capsule
> Fits on many standard 750ml wine bottles
> Once opened, the closure becomes a re-usable T-Cork
> Zork closures may be put on by hand



As a taster t-cork? They last for years. So when I finally get down to my last dozen or so, I'll keep them hidden away.

Not many people use the Zorks because of the price. Since the Nomacorks are under 20¢ ea I'll be switching. Too bad, it's a great idea!! But adding that much cost to every bottle is just starting to bug me... and I can't find a supplier that sells them for $32 per hundred any more. Midwest is up to $50 per hundred!! That's just too much for me.


----------

